# Dashboard setup. Apps & Navigation



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

What is your setup?

I'm at all times are running navigation, Uber, Lyft, phone and text. Have 2 cell phones and a GPS on the dash.

I run the phone through the Garmin GPS so that it does not blank out google maps. My second cell phone is so slow, (how slow is it?) it is so slow, I can only use it to turn off Lyft when an Uber ping comes in. If a lyft ping comes in first, it saves nothing. Time or ease.

As I try to turn off one platform, often it will ping and I have to wait for it to time out to turn it off. Which also incurs a missed acceptance. Acceptance rates don't matter but annoy me as much as sitting there waiting for the ping to time out. Maps does not load during this time. Extending the just sitting there. (a few seconds of annoying.

But How do you have your system set up? Ideally, I would like to have Uber & Lyft set up side by side on a tablet with a dedicated GPS unit on the side receiving google maps from Uber or lyft.

With all the very clever people here and amount of experience. Working together, we could come up with the ultimate, uber best most greatest system ever!

(Then, we take over the world!)

Ideas, thoughts, failed experiments? Please post.


----------



## Bernice Jenkins (Dec 4, 2016)

Why don't you use the faster phone for the apps and the run the slower one through the GPS? Do you have a tablet?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Bernice Jenkins said:


> Why don't you use the faster phone for the apps and the run the slower one through the GPS? Do you have a tablet?


The slower phone is so slow that I can be compleatly done with a faire. And I mean already rated the driver and on my way to the next before the slow phone has loaded the maps. Crazy slow! But will get a new secondary, drone phone this week and try as you suggest. will report.

Thanks again, Bernice!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

side note; I just updated Google maps. New version, the compass points in the direction you're going. That is great for night time or any when it says go North, W, S, or East and your not sure which way that is. It will save a wrong turn and get us more quickly on our way.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Some other threads on set ups. 
Feel free and please do add links to any threads to help fellow drivers & forummates. All about helping each other!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tips-android-tablet-tipping-sign.132681/ Really cool and worth a read. Thanks Steve!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/this-allows-me-to-get-almost-triple-the-tips.129725/#post-2126049 Thanks Ozzman!


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I have ... a phone.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> I have ... a phone.


LoL, JimBo. As I read that, I heard a sarcastic baritone voice filled with indignation. "I have _ah _*ph*oone..." hehe.

But seriously Jim. What phone do you use? My main is a Samsung Galaxy Prime. It does fine but gets overwhelmed trying to run Uber, Lyft, phone, text and sheep.com all at the same time.

As a secondary cell, getting this; https://www.metropcs.com/shop/phones/details/LG-Stylo-2-Plus/610214646460

Bu thinking it will become primary phone as it has more RAM.


----------

